# PPI A404.2 or Sony XM-5046 for active 2-way front stage?



## WhiteLX (Jan 25, 2010)

I'll start off by saying I've never been too wild about mixing amp designs in the same car. Maybe it's OCD, I dunno, but it just doesn't make me have that good feeling when I look at my amps.

Anyway... Right now I have a PPI A404.2 set aside for the front stage and a Sony XM-260G for the sub. I am wanting to swap one of the amps so both are matching. 

I like the 260G for it's flexibility being able to run 2 ohm bridged. However, since the 90s I have always wanted an Art series amp system. So, do I swap the A404.2 for an XM-5046, or do I swap the 260G for an A600 or A300 and lose some flexibility? 

How does the A404.2 compare to the XM-5046 in SQ? They both produce about the same power.


----------

